# The problem is with me....how can I improve my sperm quality ?



## mrpaddy (May 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on this forum for almost 3 years, since my wife and I's last round of treatment came back as a   just after my 29th birthday.

Now I am working on losing weight, I started out 2 weeks ago weighing 22 stone, since then using the weight watchers pro points method I have lost 8 lb.

I want to try and improve our chances of conceiving naturally as it is extremely upsetting for both mrspaddy and myself that members of our family have had children and we haven't.

I am going to continue working at losing weight as I want to lose enough weight to see if that has an effect on my sperm quality. I haven't had an SA for several years as I do not think it will have changed.

My plan is to do the following :

1) Lose weight, my target is to get a normal BMI which for my height is 24.9
2) Improve my fitness - what exercises will help with sperm quality or are safe ? 
3) Improve the quality of my  

I would like to ask people here what they have done to improve sperm quality etc.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

hi mrpaddy 

For us it was also male issues and my DH was recommended to lose weight and stop smoking.  He also started running and took zink and vit C supplements and our embryologist did advise that the sperm quality was better after 3 months.

Wishing you and your wife the best of luck


----------



## mrpaddy (May 6, 2010)

tilly1980 said:


> hi mrpaddy
> 
> For us it was also male issues and my DH was recommended to lose weight and stop smoking. He also started running and took zink and vit C supplements and our embryologist did advise that the sperm quality was better after 3 months.
> 
> Wishing you and your wife the best of luck


Hi tilly,

I have started to lose weight (lost 8lb in the last 2 weeks), have never smoked and have never drunk alcohol.

What kind of supplements did your DH take along with the zinc and Vit C ? I will have to see about starting running.

Do you mind me asking if your chances have improved since this all started ?

Good luck to you and your DH.

Rick


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

mrpaddy - well done on a good start to losing weight.  Our consultant only recommended vit C and zinc as said that no evidence the more expensive specific men's supplements woudl make any difference.

We were undergoing ICSI treatment but our first attempt resulted in zero fertilisation (ICSI is supposed to improve feritilisation as the sperm is placed directly into the egg and so it's only a tiny chance of it not working that said my DH's sperm quality was so poor that he had no motile   and those that were there were not the best quality).  By our second attempt 4 months later he now had some motile  and we are currently expecting our longed for baby in October.

Hope your weight loss continues and you get the baby that you and your wife long for


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

MrP

well done on the weight loss. 

me and dh had 6 txs which had no BFP. but we concieved naturally while saving for the 7th. the 'problem' was male issue, and he had bad everything with his swimmers.  we spent over a year on loads of vits, main ones, vit c, zinc, fish oils, co-enzyme. but we were on at the time of conviencing the wellman vits for conception, also both of us were going to the gym regular. 

not sure if any of that helps, but well done for being proactive in your goal.

hugs


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Paddy - well done on your weight loss so far, nothing gives you as much incentive as the prospect of possibly holding your longed for child in your arms - and then of course running round after them, playing in the park etc.... you're  doing everything right...and SA test results vary enormously, so you could give yourself a goal, after you've lost a couple of stone, go and see your gp for another SA test...... my hubby had a zero sperm count, we gave Wellman Multivitamins a go, after reading a number of success stories here on FF (NOA thread) and by the time we got to EC, hubby had a million swimmers - multivitamins aren't a miracle cure by any stretch, but for us, they made a life changing difference.

If you're looking to take up a sport or exercise regime, start off gently, walking is the best forms of exercise you can do without putting your body under too much pressure - I have to admit, I bought a wii fit and really enjoyed losing my excess weight to get my bmi down to a level my clinic were happy with - and I walked to work 3 times a week.  Swimming is also excellent as it supports the body while you burn up the calories....stick with it, there are plenty of success stories out there - and believe you me, from battling with my weight before ICSI, I can hear the neighbours laughing when me and my girl hit her trampoline - yes I might look daft but hey, I even race her to the swings these days ha ha ha 

Wishing you all the very very best - keep up posted on your progress 

Best wishes and warmest congratulations Tilly x

Sheila


----------



## mrpaddy (May 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

I am going to continue working on losing the weight, but I have also put into place a couple of other plans as well :

1) I am going to start walking to work everyday, which is 20 minutes each way and I will also walk to my weight watchers meeting each week.
2) I am going to get changed into loose clothes every night after work.
3) I have started taking tesco multi vits for men which contain vitamin A,D,E,C along with Magnesium, Zinc and Selenium to name just a few. Are these the right sort of vits to be taking to improve my SA if I have another one ? 

I'm already close to losing 5% of my weight which is my 1st goal, I'm going to get to 10% as quickly as I can through exercise and healthy eating. 

I will have to dig out my SA results from before, I think we still have them here, so I will post them here and see if anyone can suggest anything else I can do to help improve them.

I will keep you updated.

Rick


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Well done on your fantastic weight loss. My dh initial sa he had only 1.3 million sperm, last one he had 30 million. He has been on 1000 mg vit c, 30mg zinc, 400 iu vit e and taking a supplement called proxceed plus, it seems to have done the trick but is expensive.  Good luck


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rick, sounds like you've got a plan there, and of course we're behind you - all the way.  But it's great that you're giving yourself smaller goals rather than setting an unrealistic final goal - wishing you and your sperm all the luck in the world.  

Keep us updated - we love success stories here on FF 

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## mrpaddy (May 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I don't know if there is a separate section for weight loss on the forum, but I have now lost 10 lbs since starting weight watchers, meaning I lost 2 lb today.

Rick


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Fab and yes I think there might be although not sure where, hopefully someone can point you in the right direction xxx


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Rick,

My Hubby had low sperm count and low motility, he has been taking the following:-

Pregnacare Conception ( I buy the box that contains both men and women so we can share)
A handful of walnuts daily
Doesnt have hot baths anymore 
According to our consultant he should 'clear his tubes' once a week to keep them all healthy
He is a chauffeur so everytime he stops or has to wait he gets and walks around as sitting down, even watching TV at night doesnt help!

We resulted in a BFP with ICSI the first time round and he is due to have another sperm test next week so it will be interesting to see the results.

Good luck to both of you and as my consultant said, he has 1.3 million sperms and we only need one!

Keep us updated and well done to you for doing all you can, there are a lot of men out there who dont help!

Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Rick - here's the weight loss area link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0 you'll need to contact the volunteer/moderator to be added to the area - hope this helps.
Best wishes
And great weight loss x
Sheila


----------



## LisaKW (Feb 27, 2013)

Rick

Well done with your weight lost - keep at it my husband lost 4 stone this year as a way to help us get pregnant, he also swims most days - he looks and feels great so we are crossing our fingers.  We also found out about zestica fertility gel apparently helps improve sperm motility, there is a funny video on the website about it - there are other gels about as well but not sure if they do the same.

LS


----------

